# VIVA L'ITALIA!!!



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

2008-11-11 12:23                                                                                                           COMPRAVENDITA SENATORI: CHIESTA ARCHIVIAZIONE PER BERLUSCONI                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ROMA - La Procura di Roma ha chiesto l'archiviazione per Silvio Berlusconi nell'ambito dell'inchiesta sulla presunta compravendita di senatori. Berlusconi era indagato per istigazione alla corruzione per un presunto tentativo di avvicinamento, a ridosso dell'approvazione della Legge Finanziaria del governo Prodi, di alcuni parlamentari della maggioranza per convincerli a passare con l' opposizione con l' obiettivo di far cadere il governo.

L'inchiesta coordinata dal pm della Procura di Roma Angelantonio Racanelli era stata aperta dalla procura di Napoli. La richiesta di archiviazione sarà ora al vaglio del gip di Roma Orlando Villoni. Nella vicenda coinvolti anche un commercialista milanese, Pietro Pilello e un imprenditore australiano Nick Scali nei cui confronti è stata chiesta l'archiviazione. 

Secondo l'accusa Pilello avrebbe materialmente contattato il senatore Nino Randazzo, eletto nel 2006 all'estero, il quale poi aveva pubblicamente denunciato il presunto tentativo di Berlusconi. Il pm Antonello Racanelli e il procuratore Giovanni Ferrara hanno proseguito i loro accertamenti e tratto le conclusioni dell'indagine nonostante il gip Orlando Villoni, il 26 settembre scorso, avesse sospeso il procedimento nei confronti del premier e inviato gli atti alla Consulta ritenendo rilevante e non manifestamente infondata la questione di legittimità costituzionale del lodo Alfano. 

Questo filone di indagine era emerso durante una serie di accertamenti e di intercettazioni svolte dalla Procura di Napoli nell'ambito della presunta costituzione di fondi neri all'estero da parte di personaggi legati al mondo della produzione televisiva e in rapporti d'affari anche con la Rai.





E anche questa e' andata ... lo detto e lo ripeto: Questo lo faranno Santo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 2008-11-11 12:23 COMPRAVENDITA SENATORI: CHIESTA ARCHIVIAZIONE PER BERLUSCONI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e la mia bistecca ai ferri con la zucca grigliata sta per finire nel WC...ho i conati di vomito


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e la mia bistecca ai ferri con la zucca grigliata sta per finire nel WC...ho i conati di vomito


e perche'? ... per cosi poco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e la mia bistecca ai ferri con la zucca grigliata sta per finire nel WC...ho i conati di vomito


 Tu, che sei competente, sai spiegare com'è andata?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu, che sei competente, sai spiegare com'è andata?


persa quando leggo dei processi di berlusca salto i giornali a pie' pari ma cercherò di informarmi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Io non ho capito perchè sono andati avanti negli accertamenti dopo che il gip ha mandato le carte alla corte costituzionale: il lodo alfano si applica anche in fase preprocessuale, cioè in sede di indagini preliminari....


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

Io non ho allergie e intolleranze... A PARTE PER IL NANO!!!!!!!!!
Finirà, un giorno finirà.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2008)

Mi chiedo, ma non hanno altro da fare che occuparsi delle pippe di bambinelli cresciuti? Queste accuse e cause sono molto simili ai bambini che fanno un piccolo torto al compagno di turno e poi corrono alla gonna. Insomma, ci sono cose più serie da trattare ...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, ma non hanno altro da fare che occuparsi delle pippe di bambinelli cresciuti? Queste accuse e cause sono molto simili ai bambini che fanno un piccolo torto al compagno di turno e poi corrono alla gonna. Insomma, ci sono cose più serie da trattare ...


 non è grave un tentativo di corruzione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2008)

Ma che corruzione. La corruzione è tutta un'altra cosa. Questi qui sono i dispetti fra ragazzi che vogliono vedere chi è il più bravo ma hanno bisogno della mamma.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Ma che corruzione. La corruzione è tutta un'altra cosa. Questi qui sono i dispetti fra ragazzi che vogliono vedere chi è il più bravo ma hanno bisogno della mamma.


Che bella l'ironia tedesca


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

arthur, forse non hai capito il tema.
E per te cos'è la corruzione?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, ma non hanno altro da fare che occuparsi delle pippe di bambinelli cresciuti? Queste accuse e cause sono molto simili ai bambini che fanno un piccolo torto al compagno di turno e poi corrono alla gonna. Insomma, ci sono cose più serie da trattare ...


 
tipo? se Obama è abbronzato?


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Ma che corruzione. La corruzione è tutta un'altra cosa. Questi qui sono i dispetti fra ragazzi che vogliono vedere chi è il più bravo ma hanno bisogno della mamma.


Non mi sembrano dispettucci tra ragazzi . Che poi noi si sia abituati a ben altro...è un altro conto.
Voglio dire: se non è questa la corruzione, non posso neanche prendermela con il doppiolavorista statale, con chi prende le bustarelle per assicurare un posto letto, chi edifica e poi condona...
Insomma, è una mentalità che andrebbe ricondotta ad un'etica più rigorosa. Non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano dispettucci tra ragazzi . Che poi noi si sia abituati a ben altro...è un altro conto.
> Voglio dire: se non è questa la corruzione, non posso neanche prendermela con il doppiolavorista statale, con chi prende le bustarelle per assicurare un posto letto, chi edifica e poi condona...
> *Insomma, è una mentalità che andrebbe ricondotta ad un'etica più rigorosa*. Non sei d'accordo?


 Sì. Ora si comincia a ragionare.

La mentalità è: mi hai fatto un dispetto, eccotene uno più grande, vediamo se te la cavi. E così via. Come se non ci fosse altro da fare!

Intanto (mentre questi giocano a nascondiglio e guardie e ladri) sta crollando la Borsa, la gente si indebita, qualcuno va in scioperò selvaggio, 20% della popolazione è in cassa di integrazione, i ragazzi escono di casa a 50 anni, i criminali girano liberamente, il crimine paga più di un lavoro onesto, ecc ecc ecc

Se avessero voglia di fare qualcosa, ecco questi sono i problemi reali. Vogliamo risolverli? Ma no. Troppo scomodi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2008)

E a proposito di corruzione: Se io posso ottenere i miei diritti _principali _(lavoro, casa, salute, istruzione) soltanto perché do dei soldi a qualcuno (corruzione) e non alla comunità (tasse), è sbagliato. Questa sarebbe la corruzione da combattere, ma per quanto mi risulta, è molto meno presente qui in Europa che in altri paesi. Per cui mi concentrerei un attimo sui problemi reali.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sì. Ora si comincia a ragionare.
> 
> La mentalità è: mi hai fatto un dispetto, eccotene uno più grande, vediamo se te la cavi. E così via. Come se non ci fosse altro da fare!
> 
> ...


 e devono risolverli i giudici questi problemi?
ognuno fa il suo lavoro e un pm ha il dovere di accertare la verità e se ci sia qualcosa di illegale.
preferisco si occupino di corruzione (e lo è sia la mazzetta per il posto in ospedale sia il politico che ti offre favori o denaro per un voto che faccia cadere il governo) piuttosto che delle liti tra vicini.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> E a proposito di corruzione: Se io posso ottenere i miei diritti _principali _(lavoro, casa, salute, istruzione) soltanto perché do dei soldi a qualcuno (corruzione) e non alla comunità (tasse), è sbagliato. Questa sarebbe la corruzione da combattere, ma per quanto mi risulta, è molto meno presente qui in Europa che in altri paesi. Per cui mi concentrerei un attimo sui problemi reali.


 è più giustificabile corrompere qualcuno solo perchè il risultato ti sembra meno concreto dei tuoi diritti principali? Se corrompo un politico e faccio cadere il governo che la gente ha eletto, per me, è un delitto gravissimo! Idem se accetto una mazzetta per 'vendere' un posto in ospedale. Non c'è differenza!


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sì. Ora si comincia a ragionare.
> 
> La mentalità è: mi hai fatto un dispetto, eccotene uno più grande, vediamo se te la cavi. E così via. Come se non ci fosse altro da fare!
> 
> ...


Aspetta, aspetta. Il crollo della Borsa è una questione che no riguarda solo noi...insomma pure se i nostri politici fossero stati dei virtuosi, ci saremmo finiti. La situazione bancaria italiana è meno tragica che in altri posti. La nostra crisi finanziaria è grave, ma non tanto quanto quella economica e politica.
non so se mi spiego. Uscire da una crisi finanziaria è possibile con aggiustamentii e manovre tecniche, da quella politica , sociale ed economica è più difficile: ci vuole un cambiamento di mentalità. Coscienza civica, subordinare l'interesse privato al pubblico.
In Italia sono decenni che non si fa. Forse non si è mai fatto.


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*hem hem...*

E questa l'abbiamo letta, ma quando avremo i nomi di quelli che si sono lasciati corrompere??????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E questa l'abbiamo letta, ma quando avremo i nomi di quelli che si sono lasciati corrompere???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda, mi trovi con il dente avvelenato: ho appena ricevuto una denuncia alla Procura della Repubblica da parte di un delinquente che io stessa avevo segnalato per corruzione. Ora io, che non ho fatto niente, mi trovo iscritta nel registro degli indagati, per aver "disturbato un delinquente!
So già come finirà: a tarallucci e vino, come al solito.
E poi non mi venite a dire che non c'è bisogno di regole etiche!


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Guarda, mi trovi con il dente avvelenato: ho appena ricevuto una denuncia alla Procura della Repubblica da parte di un delinquente che io stessa avevo segnalato per corruzione. Ora io, che non ho fatto niente, mi trovo iscritta nel registro degli indagati, per aver "disturbato un delinquente!
> So già come finirà: a tarallucci e vino, come al solito.
> E poi non mi venite a dire che non c'è bisogno di regole etiche!


Io non dico proprio nulla... ho capito come va l'andazzo e che paga sempre Pantalone!!! 
Pure tu però, disturbare i delinquenti... dovevi gambizzarlo anonimamente, avresti avuto meno rogne!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

